# Advice needed from Uk people who have emigrated to SA please :)



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

*Hello everyone! Me and my husband are looking into moving to South Africa by 2018 latest so I am looking for advice/stories from previous UK citizens who made the move and what they had to do/visas they applied for to get there and whether they regret moving from the UK. We have a son and by 2018 hope to have at least one more child so we will be moving over with over two children. We have family in Benoni but its my husbands second cousin so not sure if that is useful. She did paint a colourful picture of Jo'burg and told us there is the good with the bad(bad being murder and mainly burglary) but my husband still wants to go citing the UK is getting bad and the area in the UK we live is getting more dangerous as it is. Looking forward to reading honest stories-good and bad-to help in our decisions on whether to emigrate. I would also like to add I know unemployment is high over there and I know as with most countries,there are places you shouldnt go but if anyone could help me know where these places are and of any decent places,preferably near benoni/jo'burg.

Thanks in advance 
*


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

XxkayyyxX said:


> *and I know as with most countries,there are places you shouldnt go but if anyone could help me know where these places are
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *


Joburg and Benoni.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

*thanks*



Daxk said:


> Joburg and Benoni.


Hahaha thanks for that  We would need somewhere close to there if we did move though so as to be close to the family we have out there so its a no win situation. Relatives are going to help us choose the right forms/visas etc if we do decide to go ahead with the move but the more I read these threads the more I feel conflicted. What do you think of north boksburg? Been reading things about there and people actually say they feel safe there! 
My husband keeps saying apart from a few robberies his cousin has done well for herself over there and he fell in love with the country when he visited in 2001 as well.
It truely is a big decision we would have to make but he wants out the UK asap so looking into other countries as well as SA but he is more to SA-think he is blinded by how beautiful the country was to him as a young child.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I suggest you read all the threads.
You also need to talk to people who have been there for longer than two years as thats usually when the honeymoon period starts wearing off.
Reading between the lines, your husband is determined to go and nothing anyone says will dissuade him.

So.. my advice is make one condition. 
That there will always be a separate emergency fund sufficient for you and the kids to be on a plane out of there back to your Parents within 24 hours should you ever decide that you are not prepared to take anymore risks.

And if you mention that condition to anyone in the UK who has left SA because of crime , they will tell you exactly how important that is.

Personally, my viewpoint of SA, especially regarding families, is clear.
but I do predict your husband will find that Nostalgia aint what it used to be.
Good luck.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

Daxk said:


> I suggest you read all the threads.
> You also need to talk to people who have been there for longer than two years as thats usually when the honeymoon period starts wearing off.
> Reading between the lines, your husband is determined to go and nothing anyone says will dissuade him.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Daxk-I have read a few threads but they are very mixed views-some love it and some hate it to the point they emigrated elsewhere.. My husbands cousin has lived in SA 20 years now and she loves it there-she hated it when she came back to the UK over christmas. She also wasnt used to people looking in at the windows as she said she is practically cut off from anything like that. 
My husband does have his heart set on going but he does respect my views(I am also quite a family woman and very close to my mum but travelling the world has been my dream since I was young although SA never featured in that dream lol)
I was wondering what to do regarding leaving if something bad happened(at worst one of us killed obviously) so I shall make that a condition and put that in the plans.
Thankyou for your honest opinion and advice


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Gosh, you are keen to gather information so long ahead of time!


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

*hi!*



Johanna said:


> Gosh, you are keen to gather information so long ahead of time!


Hi Johanna! We are looking to move there asap but by the beginning of 2018 if that makes sense now lol? I have been told getting visas can take years and thats even if they grant you one hence the researching now and planning from now  I am interested in which places are "safest" in SA as Jo'burg seems to get so much negativity but I dont fancy a seaside resort like Cape Town just in case of a natural disaster like a tsunami( my husband helped me wipe that idea from my mind lol)
Near Jo'burg I am so far liking the sound of North Boksburg or Sandton or Daveyton or Pretoria I think its called as I have seen more positive than negative posts about those places. I am aware of the violence levels though and aware that we would have to be on guard. I just want to be sure I wont be wasting money/putting my family in a place where they will more than likely be shot/killed etc. My husbands cousin has only ever been burgled once and since she moved last year she has had no trouble.
I am so confused lol like I said to Daxk the posts paint good and bad pictures of SA in general


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont know of a single person who hates South Africa, its a misconception by people who cannot understand that people who criticise what has happened to South Africa dont do so because they are indifferent or hate the place.
they might be angry about where its gone, about its race based Policies or the failure of the Justice System in SA, but that's not hate.

That's Criticism.

But as you will learn, South Africans are more partisan than your most Ardent Brit Football Supporter.
you dont dare criticise the team and in South African terms, the Country, or its Food or its humour or its.... unless you are a traitor or a racist and you hate the place ...lol

The greatest sign of hate of all is indifference.
and people who are indifferent don't bother to come on here.

its one of the things that makes it a great country, it has very passionate people.
abut everything.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

XxkayyyxX said:


> Hi Johanna! We are looking to move there asap but by the beginning of 2018 if that makes sense now lol? I have been told getting visas can take years and thats even if they grant you one hence the researching now and planning from now  I am interested in which places are "safest" in SA as Jo'burg seems to get so much negativity but I dont fancy a seaside resort like Cape Town just in case of a natural disaster like a tsunami( my husband helped me wipe that idea from my mind lol)
> Near Jo'burg I am so far liking the sound of North Boksburg or Sandton or Daveyton or Pretoria I think its called as I have seen more positive than negative posts about those places. I am aware of the violence levels though and aware that we would have to be on guard. I just want to be sure I wont be wasting money/putting my family in a place where they will more than likely be shot/killed etc. My husbands cousin has only ever been burgled once and since she moved last year she has had no trouble.
> I am so confused lol like I said to Daxk the posts paint good and bad pictures of SA in general


 My advice would be for you to come and visit the country before you make any decisions, but in all honesty ... a lot can happen in six years!!!

I lived in the UK for almost 11 years, moved there for totally different reasons to those of Daxk's, we alway intended to return to the land of our birth. We , unlike some others who post here, have never experienced "bad" crime, have had a burglary whilst we lived abroad ( had two burglaries in UK , but nothing major stolen, a bicycle once and golf clubs on another occasion and one attempted burglary after the SOLD sign was put up in front of our house)

You will hear of many very bad experiences and it is frightening, however, this is a decision that is up to you and the guidelines you receive here are only on the Internet, come and have a look at this beautiful, very friendly and hospitable country.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

Daxk said:


> I dont know of a single person who hates South Africa, its a misconception by people who cannot understand that people who criticise what has happened to South Africa dont do so because they are indifferent or hate the place.
> they might be angry about where its gone, about its race based Policies or the failure of the Justice System in SA, but that's not hate.
> 
> That's Criticism.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up for me  some of the posts I have read on here have seemed to hate SA,particularly Jo'burg and that area. I now see its just criticism and most countries if not all do get criticised for one reason or another. I myself dont see why someone goes to a country they know they will dislike and then moan when it is as they expected. We get that in the UK-people moving here and then moaning and trying to change the laws etc and whats silly is the government let them get away with it. I wont go into that though 
My husbands cousin also said SA people are passionate about everything as well.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

Johanna said:


> My advice would be for you to come and visit the country before you make any decisions, but in all honesty ... a lot can happen in six years!!!
> 
> I lived in the UK for almost 11 years, moved there for totally different reasons to those of Daxk's, we alway intended to return to the land of our birth. We , unlike some others who post here, have never experienced "bad" crime, have had a burglary whilst we lived abroad ( had two burglaries in UK , but nothing major stolen, a bicycle once and golf clubs on another occasion and one attempted burglary after the SOLD sign was put up in front of our house)
> 
> You will hear of many very bad experiences and it is frightening, however, this is a decision that is up to you and the guidelines you receive here are only on the Internet, come and have a look at this beautiful, very friendly and hospitable country.


Thankyou Johanna  we are already saving up to come over to SA within the next two years on a visit to see our family and me and my husband agreed we would see how life is out there-he thinks I will love it but it was 2001 since he last visited and alot has changed since then I am guessing so we will see.
I am looking forward to visiting SA and to experience the cultural difference I have heard so much about. I only hope it will be one to remember for the right reasons and not the wrong.
Thanks for all your advice


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

XxkayyyxX said:


> Near Jo'burg I am so far liking the sound of North Boksburg or Sandton or Daveyton or Pretoria


I think your research should go a little deeper than choosing arbitary names, you do realise that Daveyton is a former black township?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

d123 said:


> I think your research should go a little deeper than choosing arbitary names, you do realise that Daveyton is a former black township?


spoilsport!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> spoilsport!!


Eish, visiting townships are highly fashionable nowdays!



Why are you not in bed Daxk, a man of your years should be covered up , all ready for the hard day ahead!

Watched a very old movie starring Harrison Ford - Patriot Games - good thing you were not in Ireland in those days!




Think I should turn in, it is 1:45 Good night all you people!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Eish, visiting townships are highly fashionable nowdays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its only midnight here.
I dont have hard days, only interesting ones.

My first job offer was as rear gunner in a Bakers Van, turned it down, the Dough was bad.:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

d123 said:


> I think your research should go a little deeper than choosing arbitary names, you do realise that Daveyton is a former black township?


I am not just choosing names-I am just looking into places near Jo'burg and Benoni that people are telling me to look into. No I didnt know Daveyton is a former black township so thanks for telling me that. I am by no means an expert on SA history and do not pretend to be. What I know is what my friends and family who live in SA have told me  which is not a fair lot tbh, I just gave them the area we would want to move and they gave me a few town names. I wouldn't just choose somewhere cos it sounded nice on paper. 

ETA: Bare in mind I am only in my early twenties and do not know much about SA I do not understand why its a bad thing it was a former black township? I would understand if it was a black township now but with it being former is the worry about it returning to a black township or something different?
I have so much to research before going to SA I think lol!


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

XxkayyyxX said:


> I
> 
> ETA: Bare in mind I am only in my early twenties and do not know much about SA I do not understand why its a bad thing it was a former black township? I would understand if it was a black township now but with it being former is the worry about it returning to a black township or something different?
> I have so much to research before going to SA I think lol!


Yes, you do need a LOT more research, to put it simply, a former black township to all intents and purposes is still just a black township. 99.9% of residents will be black people, and presuming you are white, will come up against a fair amount of resentment and animosity.

Something to keep in your mind, in the eyes of a large number of black SAns, ALL white people are racists and responsible for apartheid.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

d123 said:


> Yes, you do need a LOT more research, to put it simply, a former black township to all intents and purposes is still just a black township. 99.9% of residents will be black people, and presuming you are white, will come up against a fair amount of resentment and animosity.
> 
> Something to keep in your mind, in the eyes of a large number of black SAns, ALL white people are racists and responsible for apartheid.


Thanks for that. Any other black townships I should be aware of? On another post someone suggested Botswana to me-its 6 hours from Benoni so I will still be fairly close to my relatives and most people on another forum I have spoke to-white people-have said they havent had much trouble and that the SAs there seem to like white people and are friendly so thats another place we will consider.

Also had no idea you have to be super qualified to even be in for a chance to find work in SA unless you set up your own business-another thing for me to bare in mind.


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

XxkayyyxX said:


> Hi Johanna! We are looking to move there asap but by the beginning of 2018 if that makes sense now lol? I have been told getting visas can take years and thats even if they grant you one hence the researching now and planning from now  I am interested in which places are "safest" in SA as Jo'burg seems to get so much negativity but I dont fancy a seaside resort like Cape Town just in case of a natural disaster like a tsunami( my husband helped me wipe that idea from my mind lol)
> Near Jo'burg I am so far liking the sound of North Boksburg or Sandton or Daveyton or Pretoria I think its called as I have seen more positive than negative posts about those places. I am aware of the violence levels though and aware that we would have to be on guard. I just want to be sure I wont be wasting money/putting my family in a place where they will more than likely be shot/killed etc. My husbands cousin has only ever been burgled once and since she moved last year she has had no trouble.
> I am so confused lol like I said to Daxk the posts paint good and bad pictures of SA in general


ROFL, you are concerned about a natural disaster like a tsunami in the Cape, but you don't mind the crime in JHB - not sure if you have read how violent crime is here in SA (I'm not running SA down, but I would rather tell it like it is). In SA life is cheap, get in the way of a burglar and he will take your life without a blink of an eye, in most cases if you are a woman, you are raped first.

I'd rather be taken out by a tsunami thanks.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

mac_mac74 said:


> ROFL, you are concerned about a natural disaster like a tsunami in the Cape, but you don't mind the crime in JHB - not sure if you have read how violent crime is here in SA (I'm not running SA down, but I would rather tell it like it is). In SA life is cheap, get in the way of a burglar and he will take your life without a blink of an eye, in most cases if you are a woman, you are raped first.
> 
> I'd rather be taken out by a tsunami thanks.


I never said I didn't mind the crime rate-in fact I have said the crime rate does bother me very much-its my husband who does not understand-he sees how well his 2nd cousin has done in Benoni and the fact she only had a mild burglary to contend with in all 20 years she has been there and thinks it will be the same. she also said though that some South Africans have no conscience and will kill you in the blink of an eye like you rightly said. He is not doing any research so I am doing it and tbh the chances of emigrating anywhere near Jo'burg/Benoni are slim now having heard so many negative stories about the place and having seen stats for last year compared to other places like Botswana and Namibia. 
Things can change drastically in a few years though so who knows what the future will be like. Its just something to consider.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

XxkayyyxX said:


> Thanks for that. Any other black townships I should be aware of? On another post someone suggested Botswana to me-its 6 hours from Benoni .


Definitely another "need more research", Botswana is an independent country to the north of the RSA, you would need to research immigration requirements to Botswana if that was the case.

You would also probably not be able to live in Botswana and commute to work in the RSA without somehow getting the legal right to live and work in both countries.


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

d123 said:


> Definitely another "need more research", Botswana is an independent country to the north of the RSA, you would need to research immigration requirements to Botswana if that was the case.
> 
> You would also probably not be able to live in Botswana and commute to work in the RSA without somehow getting the legal right to live and work in both countries.


Botswana also has it's share of problems. If your intention for moving here is to be with family, well then JHB it is, if your intention is to live in sunny skies, then perhaps Australia. I cannot figure out why someone would move from a first world country, to a third world country that really has gone backwards over the last few years. Ever heard the saying 'Africa is not for sissies'? Do some research on countries further up north, this should give a reasonable indication of where South Africa is heading over the next couple years.


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

mac_mac74 said:


> Botswana also has it's share of problems. If your intention for moving here is to be with family, well then JHB it is, if your intention is to live in sunny skies, then perhaps Australia. I cannot figure out why someone would move from a first world country, to a third world country that really has gone backwards over the last few years. Ever heard the saying 'Africa is not for sissies'? Do some research on countries further up north, this should give a reasonable indication of where South Africa is heading over the next couple years.


The move is sort of to be closer to family but also to experience different cultures and countries. I however do not want to put my child in harms way and from what the majority of people say on here,its a rubbish violent country,would be mad to move here etc hence I am close to saying no to Jo'burg and the move to SA.

I want to move from the UK because imo it is getting worse for crime-gun violence and gang crime is on the up, violence and mugging is also on the up-I dont live in such a dangerous place and yet near me a shop was raided by armed men,we have had many robberies on the estate, we found a sawn off shotgun down the jitty and so much more-my brother in law has been battered and my husband was also beaten up a year before I met him. So I am in all honesty looking for somewhere safer-I know there will never be a place 100% safe but I fear for my childs future in the UK. When I joined this forum I had no idea on how bad SA and the other places are-I was only going on what I had been told by my husband so forgive me for seeing things very naively-I have never been to SA either.

I would just like to mention I have not read one bad thing about botswana on the net-every expat story has been positive so far-of course it has its problems but more nice things seem to be said about there than Jo'burg for example. It has also been said they have one of the lowest crime rates and they seem to be more tolerant of white people. 

I am doing research-no place is set in stone yet. The whole point of me joining this forum was to get info from people who have made the move and either regret or love it. So far all I have got is regret which makes me already guess what sort of state the country is in


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

d123 said:


> Definitely another "need more research", Botswana is an independent country to the north of the RSA, you would need to research immigration requirements to Botswana if that was the case.
> 
> You would also probably not be able to live in Botswana and commute to work in the RSA without somehow getting the legal right to live and work in both countries.


I have already researched immigration requirements and we can get into the country for a stay for up to 90 days without requiring a visa. Also sort of understand how to get a works and residential visa. Obviously if we did choose botswana we would seek work there and not Jo'burg or anywhere like that. I am also aware its an independent country-done a bit of my research on that place pretty much all of today,crime stats etc so far it is seeming the better place should we decide to emigrate to Africa/South Africa


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

XxkayyyxX said:


> The move is sort of to be closer to family but also to experience different cultures and countries. I however do not want to put my child in harms way and from what the majority of people say on here,its a rubbish violent country,would be mad to move here etc hence I am close to saying no to Jo'burg and the move to SA.
> 
> I want to move from the UK because imo it is getting worse for crime-gun violence and gang crime is on the up, violence and mugging is also on the up-I dont live in such a dangerous place and yet near me a shop was raided by armed men,we have had many robberies on the estate, we found a sawn off shotgun down the jitty and so much more-my brother in law has been battered and my husband was also beaten up a year before I met him. So I am in all honesty looking for somewhere safer-I know there will never be a place 100% safe but I fear for my childs future in the UK. When I joined this forum I had no idea on how bad SA and the other places are-I was only going on what I had been told by my husband so forgive me for seeing things very naively-I have never been to SA either.
> 
> ...


Yes your comment on Botswana with low crime rate is correct, I know of two people who live and work in Botswana, they moved there as they were fed up with JHB. 

To be honest, I love SA, the weather, the people. The unfortunate thing is that its just becoming another African country and I would rather be upfront with people than BS them into coming here and then seeing it for themselves where things are going.

My hope for SA one day is that the people can vote for a government that is interested in the people, not a government that is interested in lining their own pocket first. Pick any African country, they pretty much all are run like that. Dont misunderstand what my comment was about, no im not wishing for a white government. The word unified nation and patriotism is something that does not exist in huge quantities in SA, who knows where we would have been economically had apartheid not happened, but we would certainly be in place with less hatred and I believe people who would stand together (black or white) for the sake of improving this country and stand up against a government such as the one we have now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To be honest it looks to me as if you are looking for reasons why not to emigrate to SA rather than reasons to and if this is the case then perhaps you should tell your husband that you really don't want to move

Maiden


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

mac_mac74 said:


> Yes your comment on Botswana with low crime rate is correct, I know of two people who live and work in Botswana, they moved there as they were fed up with JHB.
> 
> To be honest, I love SA, the weather, the people. The unfortunate thing is that its just becoming another African country and I would rather be upfront with people than BS them into coming here and then seeing it for themselves where things are going.
> 
> My hope for SA one day is that the people can vote for a government that is interested in the people, not a government that is interested in lining their own pocket first. Pick any African country, they pretty much all are run like that. Dont misunderstand what my comment was about, no im not wishing for a white government. The word unified nation and patriotism is something that does not exist in huge quantities in SA, who knows where we would have been economically had apartheid not happened, but we would certainly be in place with less hatred and I believe people who would stand together (black or white) for the sake of improving this country and stand up against a government such as the one we have now.


Let's hope one day it will happen  I have not misunderstood what your comment meant-it would be glorious for the white and black people to unite together and help get the country back to how great I assume and imagine it used to be


----------



## XxkayyyxX (Jan 10, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> To be honest it looks to me as if you are looking for reasons why not to emigrate to SA rather than reasons to and if this is the case then perhaps you should tell your husband that you really don't want to move
> 
> Maiden


That is far from the case-I have asked for good and bad about SA yet I have only had bad things said about it and so far nothing positive. I am grateful for every opinion being shown on here as its the truth from people who have experienced it. I have not experienced it so only have my husbands and everyone on heres word for what it is truely like. It would be nice to hear any positive things about the place though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just had a quick look on the SA embassy website.. trade and investment seems not to have been updated since 2005 and there is very little other information about the country other than geography. It's calender not updated since 2010.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

XxkayyyxX said:


> Let's hope one day it will happen  I have not misunderstood what your comment meant-it would be glorious for the white and black people to unite together and help get the country back to how great I assume and imagine it used to be


Sounds utopian, (and if I'm honest, would wish for it too), unfortunately it is still in the interests of the ANC to demonise whites, if everything is the fault of the white man and apartheid they are able to cover up their own deficiencies. 

Perhaps in 50 years.....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Perhaps you can follow the link on this site?

the dti



South Africa is a great country, unfortunately it takes only one or two rotten apples.... as the story goes...


Our economy is not as bad as that of the Eurozone, although it is affected by it as our exports will decrease as the possibility of another recession in Europe seems more likely by the day.

Not everyone in the ANC demonises caucasians !

Poverty is a huge problem as the masses did not receive proper education in the past and the ANC inherited a bankrupt government, they have to make do with what they have ( and then corruption is a huge problem as well!)

Not sure which website you are referring to Maiden, if you can supply me the link, I will definitely try to inquire from our local MP why these pages are not updated!

Have a good day, it is very warm here today!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps you can follow the link on this site?
> 
> the dti
> 
> ...




Here it is
South Africa Embassy In Egypt


as you will see trade figures are quoted from 2005.. no one would invest on figures going back 7 years.


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont forget to add, that we have more taxpayers now than we have ever had in the past (one good thing the ANC has done), however less spending on infrastructure etc., hence corruption.




Johanna said:


> the ANC inherited a bankrupt government, they have to make do with what they have ( and then corruption is a huge problem as well!)


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Here it is
> South Africa Embassy In Egypt
> 
> 
> as you will see trade figures are quoted from 2005.. no one would invest on figures going back 7 years.


 I agree with you !
Wonder if it is the staff at said embassy, just had a look at the embassy in Washington, and it seems up to date?


Embassy of South Africa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I agree with you !
> Wonder if it is the staff at said embassy, just had a look at the embassy in Washington, and it seems up to date?
> 
> 
> Embassy of South Africa




If it is then shame on them...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If it is then shame on them...


As you say, shame on them... did you receive the table with the figures of imports and exports to different countries I sent you... up to 2011?


Crickets outside very noisy, wish the frogs will eat the whole lot tonight!

Guinea fowl were noisy before sunrise this morning, they must have known that it was going to be such a hot day...

Even the tortoises were out very early today.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Guinea fowl were noisy before sunrise this morning, they must have known that it was going to be such a hot day...
> 
> Even the tortoises were out very early today.


thats no way to describe your helpers!!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> thats no way to describe your helpers!!!






I will try to upload the photos, could not do so earlier.... my helpers!!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

My husband's hands, not mine!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Daxk said:


> thats no way to describe your helpers!!!


Unfortunately, the brethren closed 150 teachers training Colleges and then gave crappy increases on teachers salaries....
so why should someone become a teacher when for the same 4 years they can do a HR or Journo or PR BA and get a BM as a Company car....

The most worrying thing is that they have cut the Standards.
to pass Matric you need 40% on your main Language 40% on two other Subjects and 30% on three.

so you only have to know either a 1/3rd of your work or slightly more.
then they boosted the Figures last year and this year which pushed a whole bunch of Normal passes into University acceptance Passes..... but the Uni's dont have space for an additional 180,000 students.......,

on top of that the SA economy does not have jobs for 500, 000 new applicants which is how many kids just hit the SA Job market.

I know the solution, but I also know the Govt will never do it.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

:focus::focus:

We are all off the topic now!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> As you say, shame on them... did you receive the table with the figures of imports and exports to different countries I sent you... up to 2011?
> 
> 
> Crickets outside very noisy, wish the frogs will eat the whole lot tonight!
> ...


maybe the tortoises are just so slow they hadnt even got in yet


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> maybe the tortoises are just so slow they hadnt even got in yet


These two had a little disagreement:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Johanna said:


> These two had a little disagreement:


Let me try again....


----------

